# Tau rumours



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This dude have compilated up a bunch of stuff for the (hopefully) upcoming Tau codex
http://natfka.blogspot.com/2011/03/demiurg-sightings-can-tau-bring-back.html#more



> *Demiurg Sightings (Can the Tau bring back Squats?) Tau Rumors
> *
> OK, first I thought it a joke. In fact it might still be. However, it was time to chime in and drop the line on the latest talk of the Demiurg (Squats or Space Dwarves).
> 
> ...


Cred to whomever its due.

If there indeed is a Tau codex coming out this winter Im a happy camper. I need a playable 5th ed army that aint based on a dusty and dull codex.

And yea, there are Demiurg rumours in there, so sprinkle salt as normal....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Squats are all well and good but it is the idea of new battlesuits that I like the most. Hopefully they will take a page from FW and go with that look as the current crisis suits just do not fit the rounded and molded look of the rest of the army.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Squats are all well and good but it is the idea of new battlesuits that I like the most. Hopefully they will take a page from FW and go with that look as the current crisis suits just do not fit the rounded and molded look of the rest of the army.


I dunno, with a bit of conversion work the tau battlesuits can look pretty awesome. I find the FW suits to be a bit too mecha, then again that's just my opinion.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lishwisting; I think.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Lishwisting; I think.


Lishwisting?


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Lishwisting; I think.





Scathainn said:


> Lishwisting?


Wishlisting? 

Honestly I would be very pleased if the Demiurg made a return. My gaming group has been Demiurg in Battlefleet Gothic for a while now. At least in BFG they are really fun to play!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I enjoy the prospect of a not-too-distant-future release for the Tau, one of the cooler armies


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> Lishwisting?


Like wishlisting without the brains.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

A new Tau codex would be nice.

However I don't think crisis suits need to be improved. 2 wounds, 3 up armour and able to be tooled up with lots of nice weaponry. Good enough I think.

Suits as troops would be nice however. Make for a nice compact travelling army.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the tau need an update but then again why do we complain about an army that is allowed to shoot and the move out of sight .


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed for useful all-suit army. Its like a shooty-jumpy Deathwing list without Land Raiders.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

having just started collecting Tau, this could prove annoying as I will have my army built by then.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Squats? T4 S5? :scratchhead: Midgets that are as tough as a space marine and as strong as a warboss, methinks there may be something wrong there.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Widowmaker666 said:


> Squats? T4 S5? :scratchhead: Midgets that are as tough as a space marine and as strong as a warboss, methinks there may be something wrong there.


They're dwarves, they're beings of pure muscle, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Winterous said:


> They're dwarves, they're beings of pure muscle, nothing wrong with it.


My bad, I thought they were similar to halflings, forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Man would I love a Tau codex update. Haven't had fun playing them for years. I hope at least some of this is true :victory:


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well they are dwarves because of thier planets high gravity, so naturally if they were on a normal gravity world they would be stronger. That said stronger than an SM and as a warboss? IDK


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

VX485 said:


> That said stronger than an SM and as a warboss? IDK


Keeping in mind that they probably won't have lots of attacks like a Warboss, and their Strength is probably augmented by their mechanical exoskeleton, which Squats used to love using, I'm given to understand.

They also probably use huge axes, being dwarves.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I just remember squats being little fat gaurdsmen in quilted jackets sometimes to be found on a trike.  And there were the exoarmour ones I think, like halflings in mega-armour.

I don't know what they have in mind for demiurg though.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> I just remember squats being little fat gaurdsmen in quilted jackets sometimes to be found on a trike.  And there were the exoarmour ones I think, like halflings in mega-armour.












Pics for awesome nostalgia:laugh:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I always called the squat army the robotnink army just because of the egg shaped look most of them had


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Oh please let this rumor be true! I want a Tau update! Personally, I am hoping for a new Codex, new plastics, new heroes and the Demiurg. (or another alien ally race)

For the Greater Good!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting rumors. If true, the tougher then SM and as strong as Warboss Space Dwarf allies of the Tau may reignite the passionate hatred I used to have for the Tau when I first read about them. Dirty Blue Commies.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmmmm...... with Demiurgs and Kroot coupled with suits....
I can definately see the possibilities in that. Demiurgs with FW behind in a gunline formation? Lots and lots of Str 5 pulse fire and protected by a line of "let's get up close and personal" troops.....

Yes.... definite possibilities.

Here's hoping ......

For the Greater Good


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Squats are all well and good but it is the idea of new battlesuits that I like the most. Hopefully they will take a page from FW and go with that look as the current crisis suits just do not fit the rounded and molded look of the rest of the army.


Seriously, if they do that, I will burn my 10K Tau army as the only thing that made me see past the initial manga influence was that GW put it's own touch on them.

The FW battlesuits are terribly Animese and I will never be associated with that crap. The only good thing FW has done for Tau are flyers and drones.

On to the rumors. I'm terribly interested to see Demiurg make an appearance, but do remember the Tau have several "ground troop-able" allies that haven't been made yet: most notably the Nicassar (psychic race, but mostly space-faring only so not likely), Tarellian Dog Soldiers (my top vote), Gue'Vesa (Humans) and Galgs.

Also, if the Demiurg really appear, it will be great to have a unit that has the _Preferred Enemy_ rule against the Imperium.

Oh and we also know the Barracuda will be released in plastic in the near future, but will likely not be in the codex due to being apoc.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

If Demiurg are indeed introduced, They'd have to be given a transport, or a teleporter of some kind to be on-par with Kroot, in terms of usefulness,

@above: I don't get the first picture: Tyranids did destroy all the Squats...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

No they didn't the squats changed there name to demiurg.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> No they didn't the squats changed there name to demiurg.


er, and where did you come up with this "theory"?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Squats and demiurg are both space dwarves.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

No, no squats. Please.

I know they have to expand armies when codices come out, but I hate this "codex convergence" stuff. If you give the slow army fast things, the assault army shooty things, and the frail army tough things, they loose a part of their tactical identity.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

hope this is not true.

Hate dwares all the way and don't want them anywhere near 40k. I for one am hoping for tau to get more minor races as well as human auxiliaries, not squats. human troops should come way before squats.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Eleven said:


> hope this is not true.
> 
> Hate dwares all the way and don't want them anywhere near 40k. I for one am hoping for tau to get more minor races as well as human auxiliaries, not squats. human troops should come way before squats.


QQ
The Demiurg (think that's how you spell it) are a perfectly valid race.
You think it's coincidence that Eldar and Humans look so much alike? Humans are probably a descendant of the Eldar; there's a big gap in Human evolution.
Just the same, the Squats (and presumably the Demiurg), Ogryn, Ratlings, are all Abhuman, meaning descendants of humanity.

Ogryn are big, stupid Humans.
Ratlings are small, frail Humans who live a very similar lifestyle to their namesake.
Squats (and probably Demiurg being the same thing) are short, tough, strong, and hardy Humans.
There even used to be Beastmen, who were exactly what they sound like.

The existence of Squats is no more absurd than the existence of Ogryn.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I quite like the idea of a new Tau codex. However I would rather the Nicasser show up rather than the Demiurg because they cover a more subtle hole in the Tau army. Psychic Defence.

Tau are supposed to be rubbish in close combat so let them stay that way. Also on another note I thought it was meant to be a very closely guarded secret that the Tau are friendly with the Demiurg. If they start fighting in battles with each other would it not give it away somewhat?

Hopefully Farsight is the character that lets you take an all suit army. He seems the best bet.

My own personal hope for any prospective new Tau codex is that they make Stealth Suits worth taking. They are one of the most coolest entries invented in the 40K universe but their weapons are too short ranged for my liking.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hopefully Farsight is the character that lets you take an all suit army. He seems the best bet...


If he keeps his current limitations then hed better do that too:laugh:


Stealth Suits are just 1 unit thats broken (in the true meaning of the word for once) in the Tau Codex. All in all itll be a blast to see what they will do with the Next Tau codex


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I quite like the idea of a new Tau codex. However I would rather the Nicasser show up rather than the Demiurg because they cover a more subtle hole in the Tau army. Psychic Defence.
> 
> Tau are supposed to be rubbish in close combat so let them stay that way. Also on another note I thought it was meant to be a very closely guarded secret that the Tau are friendly with the Demiurg. If they start fighting in battles with each other would it not give it away somewhat?
> 
> ...


The Nicissar would be a cool addition, I certainly hope they add them in as well.

The Tau themselves are bad at CC, that's why they recruit OTHER races to fight for them, it doesn't break the theme in the slightest; the Demiurg contributing to battles is odd though, and I imagine they'll be low-numbers with interesting technology.

That would rather suit Farsight.

Stealth Suits aren't actually that bad.
Don't bother with Fusion guns, just give them Burst Cannon, shoot at 18", and jump back 6"; with their Stealth Fields it becomes rather hard to shoot them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Nicassar have evolved to the point that they're completely space born and would likely turn to mush on a planet, but I guess there are possibilities of individuals learning to adapt gravity.

And Stealth Suits have no redeeming values. None. They are twice the point cost (literally) than they should be and need long barelled Burst Cannons.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> And Stealth Suits have no redeeming values. None.


The models are pretty. That's reason enough for me.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Tau are supposed to be rubbish in close combat so let them stay that way. Also on another note I thought it was meant to be a very closely guarded secret that the Tau are friendly with the Demiurg. If they start fighting in battles with each other would it not give it away somewhat?


Actually that's the Nicasser you're thinking of. The Imperials hate them hence the Tau try to keep them away from the Imperium.


Personally, I have a love/hate relationship with the Stealthsuits. I love their look and I've had some great success with them on the field but at the same time, I hate their cost. If they were just a little bit cheaper, I would never grapple with them when deciding on my army lists.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

No actually it applies to the Demiurg away. The Tau spent a lot of time during the Damocles Gulf Crusade ensuring that the Imperium never knows of their alliance to the Demiurg. They even use Nicasser ships to do this.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> The models are pretty. That's reason enough for me.


I was thinking rules wise, but yeah you got me there 

I actually started Tau just because of the XV15 stealth suits. Then when the new codex came out the first thing I maxed out on was XV25.

Long story short: my favorite models forced to rot on a shelf for years and years have caused me to play the game a grand total of 5 games that period.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I was thinking rules wise, but yeah you got me there
> 
> I actually started Tau just because of the XV15 stealth suits. Then when the new codex came out the first thing I maxed out on was XV25.
> 
> Long story short: my favorite models forced to rot on a shelf for years and years have caused me to play the game a grand total of 5 games that period.


You're still completely able to use the XV15s you know, they weren't invalidated in any way.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

id be very much for a tau release, im not all that familiar with their codex. but i think that giving the basic fire warrior weapon (pulse rifle?) a special rule allowing them to rapid fire at 15" or whatever half range would be (i think 32" would be a nice long range) perhaps have their weaponry should be assault 1, and assault 2 at half range...something.

i would like to see more suit units, like a troops choice CC unit (max of 3 a unit w/o drones or be really expensive). but that said i think id like to see more usefulness out of the vespid and kroot and possibly the human aux's they have.

they need some sort of elite choice that is their psychic/antipsychic power.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

More Tau rumours popping up at BOLS
Cred to BigRed and his sources




> Its time for some more out of left field rumors flying around the tubes regarding the Tau Empire. Hint, hint - these also refer to the Demiurg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have at it folks.

Personally I really hope that XV8s wont get "all guns in 1 suit package" since that will mean an even higher points/suit number which really wont help up.

More arm options for XV88s sounds nice, but that could totally be wishlisting too...


----------



## Ghoti (Mar 24, 2011)

SQUATS BABY! BRING ME THE SQUATS!

the whole "no troop choices" thing i kind of a bummer.
i love the tau codex now, but i guess they are about ready for an update.

i would much rather see them updated than necrons... those metal buggers scare the hell outta me.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Necrons are awesome, whatchatalkinbout?

I want my new necron goodies, hopefully more Egyptian.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, I'm definitely picking up Tau.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Honestly? I hate all this rumor shit. Leave Tau like they are! A little Errata Update (like what they did with DA and BT) would be perfectly fine! But what I read here makes me sick and I really don't like it. Crisis being Tau-Obliterators? What the Fuck? don't take away what makes Tau special! Same with the Nec Dex. Taking away WBB? Let's hope that Matt Wards won't write the Codex. If he does, I will kill him. Honestly.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like the Tau will be fun to play again.  Lets hope these rumors turn out to be true.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just no dwarves.

The Tau are all about mobility. Even their meatshield alien allies are the move through cover type, or the jump infantry type.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm, I may just hang onto my Tau army after all. Squats on Trikes would be an interesting twist. It would certainly give them the ability to keep up and allow them to pack some heavy firepower (again keeping with the tenets of the Tau theme).

What you have to remember about the Tau is that none of their auxilia are really game-changing units and like the Eldar Aspects, to get the best out of them units need to be able to support each other...that is what makes playing theses armies interesting (says the man who hasn't played a game in 5 years :secret: my tactical genius is still keen though :laugh.

Marines, Chaos, Orks, in fact just about any of the armies other than Eldar and Tau are much more rounded and forgiving of mistakes.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> Marines, Chaos, Orks, in fact just about any of the armies other than Eldar and Tau are much more rounded and forgiving of mistakes.


Tyranids are also quite unforgiving, bar a handful of units.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> Tyranids are also quite unforgiving, bar a handful of units.


It's not quite the same thing though. In Eldar and Tau armies losing one unit can cost someone the game as oftentimes it's too expensive to bother with redundancy. Tyranids don't have that problem.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> It's not quite the same thing though. In Eldar and Tau armies losing one unit can cost someone the game as oftentimes it's too expensive to bother with redundancy. Tyranids don't have that problem.


True, it's a very different kind.


----------

